
Trump's EU envoy admits Ukraine quid pro quo in updated testimony - BeqaP
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/nov/05/trump-impeachment-sondland-ukraine-quid-pro-quo-latest
======
topmonk
If Biden is actually guilty, wouldn't we want him to be investigated _before_
possibly becoming the President?

If Trump didn't push for this, who would? It's the same as when Obama called
on the FBI to investigate Trump.

